# Impossible de mettre Musique et Films dans mon iPad



## Foguenne (11 Mars 2012)

Il m'arrive un truc bizarre. Depuis la mise à jour d'iOS (5.1) je ne peux plus mettre de musique ni de films dans mon iPad. Je sélectionne des listes de musique et quelques films (ceux qui étaient dedans avant la mise à jour.) je vois la place que ça va occuper dans l'iPad mais en fin de syncro, il n'y a ni film ni musique. :mouais:
Quand je clique sur mon iPad dans iTunes, je vois la musique et les films cochés et "grisés" mais ils ne sont pas réellement dedans.

Je suppose que j'ai du décocher un truc ou l'autre mais après plusieurs heures à chercher, je préfère demander.


----------

